# New to billing for snow removal.... What to charge? PIC attached



## Nritland

Hey all. I have been plowing for a few years now but usually just stick to our families farmsteads. Had a friend of mine ask if I would move snow for a church they go to which is 3 miles from where I live. I have never had to bill out for plowing since I have only ever done my own stuff. Just curious on what would be a ballpark price to charge..... any advice would be great! I have included (hopefully) a picture showing what would need plowed. Thanks!




  








Church




__
Nritland


__
Dec 9, 2016


----------



## Randall Ave

How long will it take you? Why state are you in, and when the little old lady falls and breaks a hip, are you insured for that? Is that pavement or gravel.


----------



## Nritland

I am guessing it will take about hour. 
I am in central Iowa
I am going to call insurance guy Monday.
Part of it is pavement, part gravel. 
All they want is the snow moved from drivable surfaces. They are going to handle sidewalks and all snowmelt and sand.


----------



## BUFF

Nritland said:


> I am guessing it will take about hour.


If you're using the pickup in your avatar you should be able to plow that in 30min up to aboot 8".


----------



## Nritland

Yea I know just went on the high side of time


----------



## grnmtntri

By the looks of it in the pic, I'd quote close to $100 per push and include shoveling the walkway or steps

Add $50 for salt and sand


----------



## FredG

I think $100.00 too, This would be no walks or material, What state are you in? Be careful with them churches sometime they only want you to plow when they have something going on or Mass. Meaning if they are there once a week and it snows 8'' over the week that is when they want you to plow sometimes. If somebody is there all week don't worry about it and plow as you plow everything else. Good Luck


----------



## Nritland

FredG said:


> I think $100.00 too, This would be no walks or material, What state are you in? Be careful with them churches sometime they only want you to plow when they have something going on or Mass. Meaning if they are there once a week and it snows 8'' over the week that is when they want you to plow sometimes. If somebody is there all week don't worry about it and plow as you plow everything else. Good Luck


I live in central Iowa


----------



## AccuCon

Concur on the $100.00


----------



## spencers

$100 sounds great. Also make a contract saying you are not responsible for slip and falls, and make them sign it. I know in Utah you have 24hrs but I always say we aren't responsible for slip n falls especially if we aren't salting it.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

thats a 10 minute $70 plow here


----------



## SnoFarmer

You charge what you need to charge to make a more than livable profit/ wage...


----------



## reedo

I can't see how the one property would be worth doing for you being you will now have to carry insurance for it. The only way I could see making it worthwhile to you is to get more work lined up rather than using all your profit to cover your new insurance policy.


----------

